
Why TCP/IP is on the way out - rosser
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2459286/why-tcp/why-tcp/ip-is-on-the-way-out.html
======
leepowers
> What is a little difficult to grasp is what patented, arithmetical equations
> are being used and why they work.

Which is why TCP/IP is going to be around for a long time yet, and very
unlikely to be replace by a closed, proprietary alternative. The TCP/IP spec
is open to all - if you want to build a network or device that talks TCP/IP
there's the specification, have at it. The open nature of internet and web
protocols helped make the modern internet possible. We should not be so quick
to shut the door on such a rich and productive legacy. (Or, at least, refrain
from writing hyperbolic headlines).

That being said - a company selling an alternate, high-performance networking
protocol could have a strong market. ISP routing over the last mile,
educational/research or any other institution that operates a WAN may be a
good customer.

------
bediger4000
1\. This article smells like a PR Hit from the startup that the "MIT, CalTech
and Danish researchers" have put together.

2\. A powerful push to substitute something with very distinct (and patented!)
client-role and server-role would be just the thing to push the Internet Genie
back in its bottle. Needing a license for a server would make good business
sense (for Comcast, AT&T and the various national telecomms) and good
"national security" sense for various governments and rogue agencies. Making
that license pricey could put gatekeepers back in business, so mainstream
media will definitely be in favor of network protocols that are proprietary
and have a server role and a client role.

------
timrosenblatt
How would a switchover actually be implemented? Wouldn't this require being
built into every consumer OS device?

I'm not a network engineer, so if you are, please fill me in. I don't get the
sense that this could be just swapped out at the data center level.

